# more pics of my chickens



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

yesterday i finally went to my parents house(where most all the past years family pictures are stored at),decited to go though some pics and found these,powder puff is in one of them


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love to see a mama hen and her chicks. That should be the symbol of motherhood, right there. Just warms my heart. And that little oddball yellow chick from the mailman likely. Hehehe! Great photos! Must have brought back some good memories. Thanks for letting us take a peek.


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

no problem energyvet,thanks for looking/replying,i do appreciate it 

yes i miss those good days so much but i'm thankful that i got to enjoy my chicken family(as pets...etc),but the mama and chicks belong to my dad's parents(top 3 pics taken at dad's parents as my grandparents' house/yard back in late 1980s)except the last pic(close up on 2 black ones in the coop,that was at my,my brothers,my parents' old house/land pic taken also back in late 1980s as well)..

i know we got more pics at home but didn't go though them all because we got soooo much pictures that it will take days to look one by one from top to bottom pic pile lol,2 days ago i just took the small pile of pics from the huge picture storge room in my parents' house and those pics are in that pile,so i know i got least few more that i haven't dig out yet but will next time i go there soon...

please feel free to save these pics to your/yall's computer pic files if yall like,yall do got my permission 

energyvet,do you have any chickens? if so,may i see the pics of them please?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a coop and a run that is waiting for my son to come home on break so we can put it together, together. We are like partners in adventures like this. I'm also waiting for Spring so he can be part of the new chicks we get. I had chickens and ducks growing up because of my dad. My dad passed 7 years ago, but I wan rebuilding my life after a crazy year of loss. So chicks are in my future. No chickens at the moment.


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I have a coop and a run that is waiting for my son to come home on break so we can put it together, together. We are like partners in adventures like this. I'm also waiting for Spring so he can be part of the new chicks we get. I had chickens and ducks growing up because of my dad. My dad passed 7 years ago, but I wan rebuilding my life after a crazy year of loss. So chicks are in my future. No chickens at the moment.


well first off i'm sorry for your loss..

secondly,i'm so looking foward to see the flock in yall's new coop after you and son finish building it soon in future,us members here will be standing by


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

i like(my hope)to see yall's coop be like a normal house type roof..etc instead the shed metal silver roof thing so your flock will enjoy a nice home(the looks to it)as your home(like they match of same color paint,style...etc)i'll do that if it was up to me(like in my house/yard). (just an idea of thought there)


----------



## Cobrawave (Sep 10, 2012)

Where can i buy some black hens


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Try meyerhatchery.com


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyers, Carters Legacy, my pet chicken, Backyard Chickens all have websites where you can order small numbers and most sites have good variety in breeds.


----------

